# Mirabelli: niente Usa. Va verso l'addio.



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di oggi. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di oggi. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Dato io momento, mi sarei comunque aspettato che il ds restasse in italia a fare mercato.

Comunque che segua un destino diverso da Fassone non é improbabile, non me lo aspetterei comunque adesso.


----------



## bmb (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?



Forse lo abbandonano nel Mississippi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?



Rischia di saltare pure Gattuso con l'arrivo di Leonardo


----------



## Kaketto (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di oggi. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Giusto cosi. Troppo legato a fassone. E attenzione a gattuso. Mi dispiace perche e' veramente un milanista dentro.forse piu di tutti noi messi assieme. Soffre per noi e con noi. Ma se si ha un minimo di ambizione bisogna andare a prendere un allenatore top. Basta scommesse e rischi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?



Credo dopo i primi due pareggi casalinghi, Elliott lo manda a vendere nduja a Pizzo Calabro


----------



## Goro (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di oggi. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Elliott guadagna punti questi giorni


----------



## zlatan (21 Luglio 2018)

Mah così con trattative di mercato imbastite.... Sono perplesso almeno fino al 18 lo avrei tenuto tanto questo é l'ennesimo anno di transiizone
Va bene fidiamoci di Elliot e preghiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di oggi. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Abbastanza clamoroso perchè fino a un'ora fa la sua presenza in USA era certa.

Situazione in continua evoluzione, attenzione che potrebbe succedere di tutto.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

E ci mancherebbe pure...Ora sotto con Paolo e poi manca l'ultimo tassello...


----------



## alcyppa (21 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Credo dopo i primi due pareggi casalinghi, Elliott lo manda a vendere nduja a Pizzo Calabro



Ok ma il senso? Perdere altro tempo?

O si fidano ciecamente (e non capisco il perche) oppure boh...

Comunque speriamo davvero che defenestrino l'incapace, alla faccia del "Non c'è tempo di fare mercato"


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ok ma il senso? Perdere altro tempo?
> 
> O si fidano ciecamente (e non capisco il perche) oppure boh...



Lo trovo inspiegabile anche io. Magari sperano di avere un paracadute con Leonardo in società nel caso Gattuso fallisse


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2018)

Fuori un altro 
Ehhh ma è il Milan dei calabresi


----------



## wargod (21 Luglio 2018)

A cascata dall' AD in giù.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Giusto cosi. Troppo legato a fassone. E attenzione a gattuso. Mi dispiace perche e' veramente un milanista dentro.forse piu di tutti noi messi assieme. Soffre per noi e con noi. Ma se si ha un minimo di ambizione bisogna andare a prendere un allenatore top. Basta scommesse e rischi.


A me Gattuso ha rotto perché ogni volta che apre bocca la butta sul patetico, come se stesse allenando un Milan apocalittico. I problemi ci stanno, ma non è che a Luglio l’allenatore del Milan può permettersi di dire che “il Milan non lotta per quei posti lì”. Che messaggio trasmette ai giocatori e all’ambiente? Io mi auguro venga cacciato perché secondo me con lui al timone abbiamo già perso prima di cominciare.


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Non vorrei rovinare l'euforia che porterebbe il licenziamento di Mirabelli, ma il DS non avrebbe nulla da fare in USA.
Anzi, sarebbe proprio sorprendente che dopo avere perso cosi tanto tempo dietro al cambio di proprieta e poi al Tas e poi al CDA si perda ancora tempo perche Mirabelli deve andare in America.

Quindi meglio se rimane a Milano a lavorare.
Ancora meglio se lo mandiamo a casa e il nuovo DS rimanga pure lui a Milano per lavorare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Luglio 2018)

Poniamo che sia vero venga silurato, in ogni caso non avrebbe dovuto restare qua a fare mercato?


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Comunque leggendo bene è più una sensazione di Sky che le sta toppando tutte ultimamente...Potrebbe essere che rimanga a Milano per seguire più da vicino il mercato visto il poco tempo a disposizione


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Per me il fatto che resti in Italia non vuol dire necessariamente che lo cacciano. Può benissimo essere che resti per questioni di mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me Gattuso ha rotto perché ogni volta che apre bocca la butta sul patetico, come se stesse allenando un Milan apocalittico. I problemi ci stanno, ma non è che a Luglio l’allenatore del Milan può permettersi di dire che “il Milan non lotta per quei posti lì”. Che messaggio trasmette ai giocatori e all’ambiente? Io mi auguro venga cacciato perché secondo me con lui al timone abbiamo già perso prima di cominciare.



Tu non rideresti in faccia ad uno che ti dice che il Milan l'anno prossimo lotterà per lo scudetto?


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non vorrei rovinare l'euforia che porterebbe il licenziamento di Mirabelli, ma il DS non avrebbe nulla da fare in USA.
> *Anzi, sarebbe proprio sorprendente che dopo avere perso cosi tanto tempo dietro al cambio di proprieta e poi al Tas e poi al CDA si perda ancora tempo perche Mirabelli deve andare in America.*
> 
> Quindi meglio se rimane a Milano a lavorare.
> Ancora meglio se lo mandiamo a casa e il nuovo DS rimanga pure lui a Milano per lavorare.



Si ma lo avranno bloccato mentre stava comprando i biglietti...perchè lui non ci sarebbe arrivato...


----------



## Wetter (21 Luglio 2018)

Anche secondo me rimarrà in Italia per curare le eventuali trattative di mercato...mi sà tanto che per questa sessione non ce ne libereremo


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tu non rideresti in faccia ad uno che ti dice che il Milan l'anno prossimo lotterà per lo scudetto?



Tra dire che "lottiamo per lo scudetto" e dire "non possiamo lottare per lo scudetto" esistono pure altre possibilita.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tu non rideresti in faccia ad uno che ti dice che il Milan l'anno prossimo lotterà per lo scudetto?



Non deve dire che lotterà per lo scudetto...ma neanche che non lo farà,NEL MILAN devi sempre puntare a 100 poi arrivi ad 80 e va bene ma almeno ci hai provato. Il ragionamento che fa Gattuso va bene per un Pioli,Gasperini o Mazzarri, non per l'allenatore del Milan. E' questione di mentalità.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non deve dire che lotterà per lo scudetto...ma neanche che non lo farà,NEL MILAN devi sempre puntare a 100 poi arrivi ad 80 e va bene ma almeno ci hai provato. Il ragionamento che fa Gattuso va bene per un Pioli,Gasperini o Mazzarri, non per l'allenatore del Milan. E' questione di mentalità.



Chi ti dice che dica una cosa e poi ne faccia un'altra? Non possiamo comunque saperlo. Per come è fatto Gattuso è ovvio che darà il 200%, lo conosciamo, ma sappiamo bene che non possiamo minimamente puntare allo scudetto in partenza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Godo


----------



## nybreath (21 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Per me il fatto che resti in Italia non vuol dire necessariamente che lo cacciano. Può benissimo essere che resti per questioni di mercato.



infatti io a prima botta ho pensato a questioni di mercato non a un addio, alla fine manca meno di un mese alla chiusura del mercato, c`è davvero pochissimo tempo


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non deve dire che lotterà per lo scudetto...ma neanche che non lo farà,NEL MILAN devi sempre puntare a 100 poi arrivi ad 80 e va bene ma almeno ci hai provato. Il ragionamento che fa Gattuso va bene per un Pioli,Gasperini o Mazzarri, non per l'allenatore del Milan. E' questione di mentalità.



Ok, ma se ti fanno una domanda su Ronaldo, che presuppone una rivalità con la Juve che ad oggi (e probabilmente anche per i prossimi anni) NON ESISTE, che gli deve rispondere? Ok, avrebbe potuto dire che daremo tutto, che punteremo al massimo... ma bisogna anche essere realisti.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah così con trattative di mercato imbastite.... Sono perplesso almeno fino al 18 lo avrei tenuto tanto questo é l'ennesimo anno di transiizone
> Va bene fidiamoci di Elliot e preghiamo


Ma quali trattative? Zaza? Qualche trentenne in scadenza per il quale offrire 25 milioni? Suvvia... Tra l'altro lui stesso ha dichiarato che era tutto fermo in attesa di capire il budget.
Mirabelli ha avuto 250 milioni e ha toppato. Grazie e arrivederci alla sagra della nduja. Chi sbaglia, paga. Una delle poche cose buone del capitalismo.


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me Gattuso ha rotto perché ogni volta che apre bocca la butta sul patetico, come se stesse allenando un Milan apocalittico. I problemi ci stanno, ma non è che a Luglio l’allenatore del Milan può permettersi di dire che “il Milan non lotta per quei posti lì”. Che messaggio trasmette ai giocatori e all’ambiente? Io mi auguro venga cacciato perché secondo me con lui al timone abbiamo già perso prima di cominciare.



giustissimo... non mi stupirei se adesso arrivera' conte...l'unico con cui e' possibile vincere di nuovo qualcosa...


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me rimarrà in Italia per curare le eventuali trattative di mercato...mi sà tanto che per questa sessione non ce ne libereremo


Mieabelli resterà fino all'ufficialità di Leonardo. Al massimo fino alla nomina del nuovo AD. Dipende da quale sarà la suddivisione dei compiti fra i vari ruoli. Poi ciao ciao.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che dica una cosa e poi ne faccia un'altra? Non possiamo comunque saperlo. Per come è fatto Gattuso è ovvio che darà il 200%, lo conosciamo, ma sappiamo bene che non possiamo minimamente puntare allo scudetto in partenza



Me lo dice il fatto che gioca contro un Sassuolo o un Benevento e toglie l'unica punta a San Siro per difendere l 1 a 0,me lo dice il fatto che ad ogni intervista da 1 anno a sta parte vuole alzare sta maledetta asticella,che a Gennaio non ha preteso mezzo rinforzo e si è addossato tutte le responsabilità per valorizzare kalinic dicevano,che dopo il rinnovo dei contratti sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori,che vuol confermare bertolacci e vuole Badelj,che è riuscito a far fare un record in Serie A al Benevento ed a perderci in casa...
Tanti piccoli indizi che per me fanno una prova.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbastanza clamoroso perchè fino a un'ora fa la sua presenza in USA era certa.
> 
> Situazione in continua evoluzione, attenzione che potrebbe succedere di tutto.



Ma perché deve andare in USA con il mercato aperto e a meno 20 gg dalla sua chiusura?!


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Me lo dice il fatto che gioca contro un Sassuolo o un Benevento e toglie l'unica punta a San Siro per difendere l 1 a 0,me lo dice il fatto che ad ogni intervista da 1 anno a sta parte vuole alzare sta maledetta asticella,che a Gennaio non ha preteso mezzo rinforzo e si è addossato tutte le responsabilità per valorizzare kalinic dicevano,che dopo il rinnovo dei contratti sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori,che vuol confermare bertolacci e vuole Badelj,che è riuscito a far fare un record in Serie A al Benevento ed a perderci in casa...
> Tanti piccoli indizi che per me fanno una prova.


Guarda che lui è il primo a star male per questa situazione. Si possono criticare le sue qualità di allenatore, ma non lo si può accusare di "mediocrità". Semmai è un eccesso di sincerità . Un uomo che con modeste qualità tecniche ha vinto tutto e di più da protagonista, non può essere un uomo con una mentalità da mediocre.


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma perché deve andare in USA con il mercato aperto e a meno 20 gg dalla sua chiusura?!



Stasera DI Stefano dirà: attenzione Elliott cambia idea e conferma Mirabelli che resterà per almeno 10 anni!


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Me lo dice il fatto che gioca contro un Sassuolo o un Benevento e toglie l'unica punta a San Siro per difendere l 1 a 0,me lo dice il fatto che ad ogni intervista da 1 anno a sta parte vuole alzare sta maledetta asticella,che a Gennaio non ha preteso mezzo rinforzo e si è addossato tutte le responsabilità per valorizzare kalinic dicevano,che dopo il rinnovo dei contratti sembra si sia adagiato sugli allori,che vuol confermare bertolacci e vuole Badelj,che è riuscito a far fare un record in Serie A al Benevento ed a perderci in casa...
> Tanti piccoli indizi che per me fanno una prova.



I piccoli indizi sono cose che supponi tu, non mi sembrano fatti concreti e verificabili con prove certe. Io ti posso dire che ha fatto rendere una squadra con una preparazione sbagliata non sua, che gli ha fatto macinare molti punti, che l'ha portata in finale di coppa Italia, che ha migliorato nettamente lo score con le altre grandi del campionato. Credere che uno non dia il 100% perché in un'intervista non recita la poesia a memoria (finta perchè non possiamo puntare allo scudetto tranne miracoli) è abbastanza ingenuo


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se ti fanno una domanda su Ronaldo, che presuppone una rivalità con la Juve che ad oggi (e probabilmente anche per i prossimi anni) NON ESISTE, che gli deve rispondere? Ok, avrebbe potuto dire che daremo tutto, che punteremo al massimo... ma bisogna anche essere realisti.



Che doveva fare la Juve di Bonucci (disastroso), Vucinic e Matri contro il Milan di Thiago e Ibra?
Che senso hanno le parole di Rino se non sgonfiarr ulteriormente l'ambiente?


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che doveva fare la Juve di Bonucci (disastroso), Vucinic e Matri contro il Milan di Thiago e Ibra?
> Che senso hanno le parole di Rino se non sgonfiarr ulteriormente l'ambiente?



Eh infatti in quella Juve, Conte fino all'ultima di campionato ha sempre detto che non puntavano allo scudetto e che il Milan era più forte. Si valutano le partite non le pappardelle a memoria davanti alle telecamere


----------



## Zenos (21 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guarda che lui è il primo a star male per questa situazione. Si possono criticare le sue qualità di allenatore, ma non lo si può accusare di "mediocrità". Semmai è un eccesso di sincerità . *Un uomo che con modeste qualità tecniche ha vinto tutto e di più da protagonista, non può essere un uomo con una mentalità da mediocre.*



Qualcuno ha detto Pippo Inzaghi?


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Eh infatti in quella Juve, Conte fino all'ultima di campionato ha sempre detto che non puntavano allo scudetto e che il Milan era più forte. Si valutano le partite non le pappardelle a memoria davanti alle telecamere



Non ricordo le dichiarazioni di Conte ad inizio stagione nella sua prima Juve.
Forse avra detto come Gattuso... onestamente non ricordo.
Pero ricordo quando diceva che "il Milan per vincere lo scudetto dovra sputare sangue".
Mi dirai che e piu facile dirlo a marzo/aprile (mi sa che quelle parole sono proprio di quei mesi) che quando sei a luglio.
E avrai ragione pure in quel caso.


----------



## Serginho (21 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ricordo le dichiarazioni di Conte ad inizio stagione nella sua prima Juve.
> Forse avra detto come Gattuso... onestamente non ricordo.
> Pero ricordo quando diceva che "il Milan per vincere lo scudetto dovra sputare sangue".
> Mi dirai che e piu facile dirlo a marzo/aprile (mi sa che quelle parole sono proprio di quei mesi) che quando sei a luglio.
> E avrai ragione pure in quel caso.



Io ricordo molto bene che sminuiva la sua squadra ed elogiava il Milan, tant'è vero che i tifosi del Milan se la prendevano in quanto pensavano spostasse la pressione sul Milan o cose del genere. Ad ogni modo il succo del discorso non cambia, è il campo a parlare perché davanti alle telecamere la maggior parte delle volte sono frasi fatte, ovvietà e bugie


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo il succo del discorso non cambia, è il campo a parlare perché davanti alle telecamere la maggior parte delle volte sono frasi fatte, ovvietà e bugie



Sicuro.

Ed esporsi troppo non porta nemmeno benefici alla squadra, caricandola di responsabilita.
Io avrei preferito che non dicesse quella frase e che rispondesse "con la solita frase".
Ma non mi preocuppo troppo per quello.

A me preoccupa il mercato, la tattica e il campo.


----------



## Milanista (21 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quali trattative? Zaza? Qualche trentenne in scadenza per il quale offrire 25 milioni? Suvvia... Tra l'altro lui stesso ha dichiarato che era tutto fermo in attesa di capire il budget.
> Mirabelli ha avuto 250 milioni e ha toppato. Grazie e arrivederci alla sagra della nduja. Chi sbaglia, paga. Una delle poche cose buone del capitalismo.



Appunto. Meglio bloccarle immediatamente, 'ste "trattative" imbastite da mirapippe.


----------



## luis4 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?



perchè conte è in causa con il chelsea e si va per le lunghe.


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E quindi? Teniamo solo Gattuso? E perchè?



Perché a conti fatti è stato l'unico che ha portato valore al Milan, rivitalizzando un gruppo sfiduciato. Inoltre costa poco ed è disposto ad allenare anche giocatori non eccezionali. Prendere Conte vorrebbe dire fare follie ed uscire ancora dalle regole del FFP.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Era palese. Mirabelli è una figura legata al vecchio management. L'unico dubbio era relativo al timing della sua uscita. A quanto pare sarà entro breve. Gattuso dovrà portare risultati , cosi come tutto il nuovo management perchè ora la festa è finita.


----------



## CarpeDiem (21 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me rimane in Italia per incontrarsi con Leonardo


----------



## mabadi (21 Luglio 2018)

a breve, visto che andiamo negli USA e Mirabelli e Fassone sono aut ci saranno gli articoli... Milan su Ibra


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.


Probabilmente rimane in Italia ad organizzare il mercato con il Direttore Tecnico in pectore, Leonardo. Non è esattamente il momento per fare gite negli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: Massimiliano Mirabelli non sarà presente sul volo che porterà i giocatori del Milan in Usa nella giornata di domani. Facendo due più due, si può capire che anche Mirabelli va verso l'addio al Milan.



Bene.
Resta Rino, gli altri via..


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

Vorrei capire perché non c'è chiarezza della società sul fronte sportivo.

Leonardo non ufficiale.
Mirabelli non si sa se parte o se resta per il mercato.
Gattuso confermato con altri tecnici importanti liberi.
Chi fa il mercato.
Chi sarà il DS?

Molto strana questa condotta.


----------



## sacchino (21 Luglio 2018)

Sostituirlo adesso non ha senso.


----------



## jacky (21 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sostituirlo adesso non ha senso.



Ha senso visto che Conte oggi c'è e domani te lo scordi.

Ma va bene, teniamoci Gattuso per arrivare quarti a -25 dalla prima e perdendo 7-1 con la Juventus in due gare e 5-1 con l'Arsenal.

Tanto basta il quarto posto.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire perché non c'è chiarezza della società sul fronte sportivo.
> 
> Leonardo non ufficiale.
> Mirabelli non si sa se parte o se resta per il mercato.
> ...



Il tempo.


----------



## mabadi (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire perché non c'è chiarezza della società sul fronte sportivo.
> 
> Leonardo non ufficiale.
> Mirabelli non si sa se parte o se resta per il mercato.
> ...



forse perchè si è insediata di fatto oggi.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2018)

Per me rimane, almeno fino a fine mercato, in fondo è lui che ha già in piedi tante trattative, il mercato vi ricordo che il 18 agosto termina quest'anno, non c'è più tempo di cambiare il direttore sportivo. 

Lavorerà con Leonardo, almeno per ora, sono convinto non vada in America per aspettarlo.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ha senso visto che Conte oggi c'è e domani te lo scordi.



Conte vuole i danni dal chelsea perchè è stato licenziato a metà luglio e ciò gli preclude di trovare una squadra adeguata per questa stagione.

non mi pare proprio il caso di allenatore sul mercato, poi non si sa mai eh ...


----------



## sacchino (21 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ha senso visto che Conte oggi c'è e domani te lo scordi.
> 
> Ma va bene, teniamoci Gattuso per arrivare quarti a -25 dalla prima e perdendo 7-1 con la Juventus in due gare e 5-1 con l'Arsenal.
> 
> Tanto basta il quarto posto.



Stavo parlando di Mirabelli (come da Post).


----------



## Salina (21 Luglio 2018)

Restano sia mirabelli, almeno fino a fine mercato, e gattuso tutta la prossima stagione,poi in base ai risultati si decidera su ringhio.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me rimane, almeno fino a fine mercato, in fondo è lui che ha già in piedi tante trattative, il mercato vi ricordo che il 18 agosto termina quest'anno, non c'è più tempo di cambiare il direttore sportivo.
> 
> Lavorerà con Leonardo, almeno per ora, sono convinto non vada in America per aspettarlo.


Ma ci rendiamo conto che questo ha speso 250 milioni e ci siamo fatti un anno senza un bomber, senza un esterno di ricambio(e con a lungo Borini titolare), senza una mezzala e con Montolivo vice-Biglia? Singer non gli farebbe imbastire neanche il pantalone della tuta che usa per fare jogging, figuriamoci se gli mette soldi in mano.


----------

